# Are you the master of your electronic gadgets or still calling for tech support?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 15, 2014)

It took me many chats with reps from Apple, Verizon, LG, etc. to overcome glitches that regularly came up.  Now, however, it seems that I have learned all of the tricks to get my systems running again when they fail, at least for now.  How about you?


----------



## oldman (Dec 15, 2014)

I am not the master of my electronic items and believe me, I have many. I am lucky enough to have a son that went to college and works on computers for the state and also is an IT technician for another company part time on the side. He is also an MS Certified Engineer, which I think is just a typical computer guru with a fancy title. Whenever I have problems, I call him. When I was at the airlines, they gave all pilots their own Apple iPad. Of course, I had issues almost right away. I was sitting at the gate in Denver trying to process the weight of the luggage, freight, fuel and passengers and use the formula that we use to calculate our takeoff speed using the wind speed as part of the calculation. I couldn't get the right answer. I kept getting anywhere from 80 -400 for takeoff speed, which both numbers are absurd, so I called him and he guided me through it. We have an on-board system that figures it, but we are supposed to use the iPads as backups, so I was attempting to gain some knowledge by figuring it out on the iPad. I had numbers all over the place and none of them were right. Thank goodness for the on-board system. 

Here is a little interesting fact. If you would take the engine off of a Boeing 767 and put it on a typical automobile, you could go from 0-60 m.p.h. in about a half of a second. That's only true if your car could hold to the road and not spin its wheels. I figured that out one day by just fooling around with the iPad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm nearly the master of all my gadgets, but if I get stuck I have my geek husband to help.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2014)

I do pretty well with my gadgets, but I do have a Dell service contract I can call for help if I'm stumped, like the time I had a trojan horse in my machine that I could not get rid of.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 15, 2014)

I have self taught myself with my Daughter's help.  I just purchased the new iPhone 6.  I am reading their Manuel from front to back.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I do pretty well with my gadgets, but I do have a Dell service contract I can call for help if I'm stumped, like the time I had a trojan horse in my machine that I could not get rid of.



Speaking of a Trojan, I got one this morning from an Adobe Update..Malwarebytes caught it!! Careful..


----------



## JustQuinn (Dec 15, 2014)

as  you  know ,  I  have my own tech  support  team.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's right, so you had better be a continuing good wife...


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 15, 2014)

I love electronic gadgets, just bought a portable speaker thingy that I plug my iPhone in and listen to my music or Pandora radio.


----------



## Sightings (Dec 15, 2014)

We have many fewer problems than we used to -- and I don't think it's because we've gotten any smarter; it's because the technology has become more reliable. As for tech support? We have our 28-year-old son who comes by once every couple of weeks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2014)

Most routine problems I can fix by searching the internet.  Someone will have a solution/answer.  When the problem was "internet service went down" I was screwed.  But now I have this smartphone.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

MY problem is that I have to wait until my grand son gets home from his 4th grade classes.


----------



## charlotta (Dec 15, 2014)

My problem is I have to wait until my 3 yr old grand daughter is around.

I do call when I need to bc I put out my money for all these gadgets, so I'm determined to learn.
I am so proud of myself.  I have to go to visit dif doctors (allergy, primary care, etc ) and wait and wait, and wait, so I decided to put my books that I buy from amazan onto my phone.  Now all I need to to carry is my I phone.  I recently gave my kindle away.


----------



## Louise (Dec 15, 2014)

I can usually figure out things for myself but if I have a problem, my daughter know just about anything when it comes to technology, so blessed to have her!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 15, 2014)

My son is one of those "computer people". He's my technical support because he knows both hardware and software.

Before he died, my DH was my technical support.

Sometimes DSIL is my technical support if he's home when there's a hiccup.

If all else fails, I ask the g'kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------

